
Austrian Airlines Expands Summer Flight Schedule - cockpitherald
https://kokpitherald.com/austrian-airlines-expands-summer-flight-schedule/
======
nucleus922
I am ashamed to be an austrian. This is so extremely stupid, that it hurts.
Just for $$$ CASH. But the people will note that they can't eat this piece of
paper, and realize what it is, printed paper. But whent that's happen, its
likely too late, sadly. Austrian Airlines, you are stupid, that is
unbelievable. Just fly into high risk countries, go on. You will stand in
front of the world, when YOU spread the virus, because of the piece of paper,
you call money.

